# What is this?



## Noddy65 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all
This was a very small cutting I got from a friend. Its not stellatus.
any ideas?

Mike


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...etails.php?id=81&category=genus&spec=Ludwigia

_Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata _'Cuba'


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's probably pretty rare in Australia too. Be sure to thank your friend.


----------

